# GenieGO instead of NFL ST streaming?



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Can GenieGo be setup to accomplish the same benefit as, and instead of, the live streaming feature of Sunday Ticket Max? For example, if I had to leave my house over a Sunday, could I set up a GenieGo to watch my teams games? Can that be setup from outside the house? I understand GenieGo may not be able to do live streaming, but can it maybe stream with a slight delay?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

GenieGo (formerly nomad) will eventually be allowed to allow live streaming of DVR recordings. So, I believe you could set a game to record and then use the GenieGo to live stream it to a device outside the home.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks. I'm wondering what the pros and cons would be. Issues like HD, pause, ff, convenience, things I may not have thought of.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Live streaming will be launching on 6/27. However, the GenieGo would not stream/download NFLST games.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Using a dedicated streaming device (Monsoon or Sling) is an option if your Internet uplink is robust enough.

It seems likely that if they offer a additional cost streaming option, the Genie Go probably won't duplicate it for free.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Live streaming will be launching on 6/27. However, the GenieGo would not stream/download NFLST games.


Is the issue that the GenieGo won't stream/download NFLST games...or DVR's can't record them?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

DVRs can record NFLST games, but GenieGo won't transcode or stream them.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is the issue that the GenieGo won't stream/download NFLST games...or DVR's can't record them?


is a DirecTV restriction, perhaps due to contracts....


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

peds48 said:


> is a DirecTV restriction, perhaps due to contracts....


Yes. Others have reported failures of Nomad/GenieGo to transcode sports and VOD in the past. We've asked for a simple notification in the GUI for shows that will never transcode but that has never happened. Users are left guessing why things don't work and then just get frustrated.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You can transcode your locally available games and nationally broadcasted games, but GenieGo won't transcode the out of market games.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can transcode your locally available games and nationally broadcasted games, but GenieGo won't transcode the out of market games.


The GenieGo will transcode any game that is broadcast on any of the "regular" satellite channels, games on special subscription such as NFL ST and the like, not so much


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

To be honest, if you're really looking for a live streaming solution I'd vote for Sling over GenieGo. With Sling you have the ability for the system to dynamically adjust the picture quality to match the bandwidth available where with GenieGo it's fixed to the same PQ that it would used for transcoding recordings.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

To be honest, if you're really looking for a live streaming solution I'd vote for Sling over GenieGo. With Sling you have the ability for the system to dynamically adjust the picture quality to match the bandwidth available where with GenieGo it's fixed to the same PQ that it would used for transcoding recordings.


which for me is a plus. the picture is good as it is, and since it does not require internet connection is always the same. Outside of network streaming will be adaptive


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> which for me is a plus. the picture is good as it is, and since it does not require internet connection is always the same. Outside of network streaming will be adaptive


So you're saying that GenieGo out of home streaming will be adaptive like Sling is now?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So you're saying that GenieGo out of home streaming will be adaptive like Sling is now?


Yes


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> which for me is a plus. the picture is good as it is, and since it does not require internet connection is always the same. Outside of network streaming will be adaptive





RAD said:


> So you're saying that GenieGo out of home streaming will be adaptive like Sling is now?





peds48 said:


> Yes


So it GenieGo can do on the fly streaming with better PQ then the transcoded file then it has now, does that mean there will be a change in transcoding speed making it faster? It would make sense if the hardware can do that in real time then why couldn't it do it for transcoding so it's not 1:1 as it is now.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Since I haven't seen either technologies (sling or geniego), and since GenieGo seems to be on the verge of evolving, I'm appreciating this conversation between Rad and peds48. Keep going, we're listening...


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

itzme said:


> Since I haven't seen either technologies (sling or geniego), and since GenieGo seems to be on the verge of evolving, I'm appreciating this conversation between Rad and peds48. Keep going, we're listening...


+!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So it GenieGo can do on the fly streaming with better PQ then the transcoded file then it has now, does that mean there will be a change in transcoding speed making it faster? It would make sense if the hardware can do that in real time then why couldn't it do it for transcoding so it's not 1:1 as it is now.


AFAIK, the picture (outside streaming) will be the same as it is now(transcoding), which is very good for the smartphones and decent for laptops. Note that there is no app for tablets as of yet. The adaptive will come into place where you are streaming with poor WiFi coverage, note I said WiFi as the outside streaming will only work on WiFi on initial release. Transcoding process will remain the same, but you now have the ability to start the transcoding process "on the go"


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't know about the lack of tablet apps. Price is also a factor. I've heard of folks getting GenieGo very cheap from DTV. slings look costly, especially for an occasional user. In the ideal world, we'd be able to play or stream all DTV content, AND maybe even airplay mirror it from an Ipad at a vacation house's TV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

trh said:


> You can transcode your locally available games and nationally broadcasted games, but GenieGo won't transcode the out of market games.





peds48 said:


> The GenieGo will transcode any game that is broadcast on any of the "regular" satellite channels, games on special subscription such as NFL ST and the like, not so much


I thought that is what I said.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought that is what I said.


well not sure what you actually meant by out of market games. if my local CBS is showing an "out of market game" the GenieGo would be able to stream it live or transcode it


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Out of market games are those you won't get w/o a subscription to something like NHL CI, MLB EI, MBA LP and NFL ST.

Games on NBCSN, your RSN (not RSNs that are shown 'in the clear' because you subscribe to a sports package), NHLN, NFLN, ESPN etc. can be transcoded to the nomad.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Of course the FAQ under the GenieGo only lists these items that can't be watched on your GenieGo:


> What recorded programs are not available to watch on my computer or mobile device?
> 
> All DVR recordings are available to view on your computer or mobile device with the exception of the following listed below. The application will not display recorded programs that are not available.
> 
> ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Of course the FAQ under the GenieGo only lists these items that can't be watched on your GenieGo:


OTA is missing from that list


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree, OTA should be on that list. 

And what the lady from "the office of the president" told me was that the nomad/GenieGo was programmed to do was treat the sports subscriptions as PPV.

But it sure would have been nice had we been told that when it first came out.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

peds48 said:


> is a DirecTV restriction, perhaps due to contracts....


DirecTV considers all sports league packages to be Pay Per View, so it will not allow you to use the Nomad to watch them. They won't tell you this, but you'll find out AFTER you spend $150 and your NHL Center Ice recordings won't work. That's why I'm switching to NHL Game Center Live for next season. Idiotic!


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> Of course the FAQ under the GenieGo only lists these items that can't be watched on your GenieGo:


That's interesting insofar as it says the GenieGo won't display items that can't be watched, but it does display NHL Center Ice recordings, you just can't watch them (the transcode just goes into an infinite loop, and if you watch live, you'll get an error that the DVR is busy).


----------

